# So Check Out The New Signature!



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Ain't that fancy?


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

That's cool! Better make sure it's not too big or you will hear from the big guy!









Can you make one with an F350 towing???


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

It's under 100K which is the criteria right?

F-350 towing? Sure, but then mine wouldn't be unique would it?


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

It's cool but gives me a headache, can ya slow it down?

Also I think there is a total size as in file size you might be pushing but not sure.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Brian,

Your OB looks a little high in the front. You might want to drop your hitch a bit further to lower the front end.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Show off!!!!

It's a great signature!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

YOU WIN!!























I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

2500Ram said:


> It's cool but gives me a headache, *can ya slow it down?
> *
> Also I think there is a total size as in file size you might be pushing but not sure.


It is WAY cool! Sweetness!!!! Awesome...

...but I think I am getting car sick when I look at it.
What's your hurry anyway? LOL









MaeJae


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

It looks like you are speeding!

Time to say hello to my little friend....


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

NICE ! 
What hitch are you using? at that speed it sure is doing its job!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

PDX_Doug said:


> Brian,
> 
> Your OB looks a little high in the front. You might want to drop your hitch a bit further to lower the front end.
> 
> ...


If a big truck passes you there you might have a lil sway.. lol

If a cop sees ya I bet you get a speeding ticket too.. lol

Carey


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nice work.

I'm sure you've started some of the other gifted computer folks here on what they can do to top you.

BTW...I won't be entering that race.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

What is the process to create a moving signature like that?

Reverie


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

I love it







, but if you don't slow down you're gonna get a ticket.









Tami


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Reverie said:


> What is the process to create a moving signature like that?


Since it's an animated GIF file, you need GIF animation software. I like the stuff from ULEAD, it's relatively easy to use and is way less expensive than the "name" brand stuff. Here's a free trial link to their *GIF Animator*

I used their software to work on my avatar.


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

I sorta think the reason he's traveling so fast is............. It's Friday evening on a Holiday weekend and he has just found out that he's able to get off work and get away for camping. So he called his favorite CG to see if they have any openings and was told that there's just been a cancellation and the site is available to the first person who gets there.









Ed


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

outbacknjack said:


> I sorta think the reason he's traveling so fast is............. It's Friday evening on a Holiday weekend and he has just found out that he's able to get off work and get away for camping. So he called his favorite CG to see if they have any openings and was told that there's just been a cancellation and the site is available to the first person who gets there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got it in one Ed!

Besides, it's Oregon. They don't have real cops there.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

There appears to be some sway too.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Reverie said:


> What is the process to create a moving signature like that?
> 
> Reverie


Do you want the long course or short course? Oh heck, I'll give you the long one (it's in my nature).

Step 1) Pack up the camper and find a BIG parking lot. I'm talking a BIG empty parking lot here that you can set up a camera about 200 yards away.

Step 2) Set up your camera (you did remember the camera right? Tripod?) to take pictures using a remote control. [Alternate: Put on your most comfortable walking shoes and get ready to do a lot of walking back and forth.]

Step 3) Position your rig at the far left side of the parking lot (or on the right if you are camera shy or from Texas).

Step 4) Either use your remote to snap a picture or run over to the camera and snap the picture - remember to close the door so you don't have to run back and do it! It looks silly to have your rig animated moving down the highway with the door open!

Step 5) Run back to the truck, start it and move it forward 3 inches.

Step 6) Repeat step 4 (don't forget to close the door!) 10592 times and you will be halfway done!









Step 7) Stop, have a beer, rest your feet. Finish the beer and repeat step 6.

Step 8) Put away the rig - the hard part is over.

Step 9) Travel to Central Oregon and snap a picture to use as a background for your picture. You can substitute a location of your choice here but remember, it should at least look like a place where a road might be (I recommend against the zoo or a ballpark). NOTE: you don't have to take your rig for this step unless you want to camp along the way to Oregon. DO NOT take a picture of your rig against the selected background! This will cause extra effort int he editing process.

Step 10) Buy the $700 version of PhotoShop

Step 11) Download all of those pictures onto a new laptop

Step 12) Buy your spouse a dozen roses and take her/him to dinner at a nice restaurant (there aren't any real fancy ones in cental Oregon so do this step after step 9 is complete).

Step 13) Take a break, have a beer. Have another one. Have one for me. Have one for your spouse. Have one for the glory of RVing. Finally, have one more because one beer in a six pack is just too lonely a sight to tolerate!

Step 14) Take a nap. CAUTION: There is a risk that you might forget what steps you've completed. I recommend pinning a note to your shirt before you drink the beer (or thumbtacking it to your forehead if you've already had the beer). The note should say in large BOLD letters "Go to STEP 15" or at least "You've already had the beer!" and it should be written backwards on the note so it can be read clearly in the mirror.

Step 15) Start your new laptop and open PhotoShop. Now, here is an important point - you didn't use a film camera did you? If so, stick with the beer and forget this whole thing. If you used a digital camera then you are OK unless your spouse wiped the memory card to take a picture of the roses and you and her (or you and him - whatever) at the fancy restaurant. Again, if this is the case, go back to the beer.

Step 16) This is why you bought the hyper-expensive version of PhotoShop - it can record 'actions'! Whoa - bet you didn't know that did you? What are 'actions'? Well, it's the Adobe translation for the Microsoft word 'macro'. In other words, it can record a bunch of steps you take in PhotoShop so you don't have to take all those individual steps for the over 20,000 pictures you took at the parking lot (remember - before the beer you went out and took half a billion pictures of your rig?).

Step 17) Record the action that includes these steps: a) open the first photo of your rig in the parking lot,







shrink it to minuscule size so you can satisfy the signature graphic police, c) select the magic wand tool and select the background of the image (you might have to do this a lot) and delete it, d) No, do NOT have another beer, e) open the background picture you took in Oregon and shrink ot to match the little tiny postage stamp image of your rig, f) copy that picture and go back to the image of your rig and paste the image - it will create a new layer (look, if you are going to ask all these questions like 'what the hell is a layer' we're never going to get done! Use the manual!), g) merge the layers, and finally h) end the recording of the action (I don't really know if this is how this is all done - I used the short method which is not discussed here).

Step 18) Open the next image from the parking lot. Run the action on it. (Pretty cool eh?)

Step 19) Repeat Step 19 for 20,000 times or until all the parking lot photos are used.

Step 20) Now, if you've done all this and it has all worked the way I imagined it (I've never really done it this way because it's way too hard) then you are ready to create the final .gif file.

Step 21) Save the project (I suppose we should have done this before this step but hey, better later than never right?







)

Step 22) Now, save the project for the web (a couple of thingies past eh regular save thingy on the File menu thingy)

Step 23) Select GIF for the kind of file to generate and click the animate check box

Step 24) Look towards the bottom of the save options and you will see the animation settings. Select the smallest time delay possible so the animation won't take too long or look jerky. Now we need to do a little arithmetic. IF the smallest delay between frames is 0.1 seconds and we have (it was like 20,000 wasn't it) frames, it will take, um, let me see, uh, carry the 3, divide by 18, uh no, divide by 10 and multiply by 6, uh, round that over is good enough, and the result is, no that can't be right. Start over, dut da duh da dut, about 333 minutes to run your animation. Hmmm, that's a little long. To fix this, simply go back to the file and delete about 199 of every 200 frames and it will be close enough.

Step 25) Save the file and then test it in your signature - there you have it!

A simple process of only 25 steps costing you only a couple thousand dollars and about seven weeks of time!

Piece of cake! Glad I could help.
BBB

[see how cool it is? it's really worth all the effort - really!]


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Didn t feel like reading the explanation, knew I d never be able to do it









Looks really COOL









John


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

OK, I started on this 25 step method!
I am supposed to start with the beer, right? ... and then goto step??? Oh forget it, where's that beer?


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

That really looks good.

Hope that cold one is a Heineken.









Brian


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

BigBadBrain said:


> I sorta think the reason he's traveling so fast is............. It's Friday evening on a Holiday weekend and he has just found out that he's able to get off work and get away for camping. So he called his favorite CG to see if they have any openings and was told that there's just been a cancellation and the site is available to the first person who gets there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got it in one Ed!

Besides, it's Oregon. They don't have real cops there.
[/quote]

Hwy 26 perhaps?


----------

